# three male guinea pigs?



## Candace (May 6, 2011)

Hi! I've tried to ask on other forums but i did not get an answer. I have 2 guinea pigs, 3,5 years and 4 years, both male, they have been togheter since the youngest was 5-weeks. they have been fighting, but its been a while now. 

i was wondering if it would be possible to get a third (young) boy to go with them?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

If there has been fighting in the past I wouldn't risk it if I was you


----------



## Candace (May 6, 2011)

ok : thank you for answering!
they were fighting in the start, to see who was the boss, the oldest made the youngest go away, and made sure that he did not eat before he was finished himself (we got two bowls, but then he would sit in one of them, while eating from the other). but they have never been biting eachother, or even touching eachother, they have just been making sounds

but ok, maybe its best to not to get another one:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I wouldn't advise it, you are doing well to keep 3 of them together


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No I wouldn't advise it either, it would just cause more fighting and more problems with the two you have. They are gorgeous by the way.:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Piggies do have tiffs! My boys do, and they get over it, if there is biting and blood drawn then separate, if not its just a tiff and nasty words said between them they'll be fine!


----------

